
Shell Scripts Matter - thiht
https://dev.to/thiht/shell-scripts-matter
======
atilaneves
Now that I know there's a unit testing framework for shell scripts I wonder
how I never thought to look for one. Huh.

And this from someone who unit tests his editor configuration!

